# Outside Tile on Upper Porch (Sloped)



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Since I am here I may throw another issue out to see what ideas flow.

We have a 3rd floor observatory on the house we are building. The Architect designed an outdoor porch that is tied directly into the home. Of course, I have to make it work.

The floor is 1 1/8" OSB T&G. The owner wants tile installed. So far, the plan is to apply 2 coats of Red Gard to the ply ( I did call tech. support to discuss the conditions and they are fine with it all) 2 coats.

We will be leaving the lower course of siding off and using the Red Gard at the corners up the wall.
I asked about mesh and they said not to bother.

We were them planning on installing Backerboard. I wanted to see it installed using thinset with no penetrations, my tile man insist on screwing the material down (he may be right)?

We would then apply two more coats of Red Gard , then a frost proof ceramic tile. grout and seal.

We are at the early stages and this seems to be the best approach we have seen to date. The floor is sloped 1.5" over 10' The siding is Hardie.

I am certainly open to ideas and feedback. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Skip the Redguard. Check out Nobledec membrane by Noble Company. Schluter has some fine diagrams for outdoor decks. Slope is usually 1/4"/ft. 

Is this over a living space?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

If there is occupied space underneath, you better go with single sheet membrane made for exterior such as Noble deck as olzo says.
Here is some pics of my job in Lago Vista TX, RG has bad reputation for exterior. I have seen some exterior demo pics here in CT which is done with RG. Use search to find.DO NOT USE RG or any liquid membrane


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

olzo55 said:


> Skip the Redguard. Check out Nobledec membrane by Noble Company. Schluter has some fine diagrams for outdoor decks. Slope is usually 1/4"/ft.
> 
> Is this over a living space?


Yes, it is, that;s what makes me more nervous. Some great ideas I'd like to touch on later, unfortunately I have to step back out to the site.
I'll be back, where have I heard that?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Or here is another way of doing it.
Tear and re-install with pictures.

But I see in your website you are using "waterproof backerboard!"


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Been a while since I touched the site, like 12 years
I was a lot younger and less grey though!
At this stage of my life I don't care if I get work or not, and it keeps rolling in? Go figure.

I do appreciate the feedback and will do some research. I never felt good about the Red Gard but their tech folks sure were confident:whistling


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Sam, what edge treatment did you use on that tiled deck?


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*From Noble deck*

FYI. what Noble deck replied with.

We recommend Noble Deck for exterior applications. It's a sheet membrane made from CPE with fiber laminated to both sides. Fiber provides bondable surfaces so the membrane can be adhered to a suitable substrate and tile can be bonded to the membrane. Noble Deck has been used successfully in exterior applications for over a decade and is the industry standard.

A cementitious surface is required over the wood deck. The attached technical bulletin and detail describe the construction. The TCNA Handbook recommends that an architect draw movement joints for the deck. Attached is information on movement joints.

NobleBond EXT will bond Noble Deck to OSB but exterior decks are generally made from exterior glued plywood. The structural strength requirement is dependent on the type of tile you intend to install (e.g. stone requires L/720). 

We appreciate your interest and please, let us know if you would like additional infoprmaiton. 


Richard Maurer
Noble Company
231 799 1223 Ext.116
800 678 6625


----------

